# Its the End of the Ostrich Effect! Newbie...Hi!



## OstrichEffect

_Hi all! This is completely new for me and I am nervous, excited and scared all in one!  So, myself and my wife have been married for just less than a year, but together for a while and we have decided to try and start a family! As a same sex couple, we have spoken about all of our options (and the end of us burying our heads and not doing anything about it...) but today we had our first fertility appointment 
After my test today, just a scan, I have been booked in for a Hycosy test next month before we start our IUI!
New to the process, terms and everything so far but I am so excited. We arent telling our families yet... they are ready for us to start treatment but we want it to be a surprise!
So hi!  _


----------



## Wobbles

How exciting :dance:

Welcome to BabyandBump <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :)


----------



## amytrisha

Brilliant! 
Welcome to B&B :flower:


----------



## Iwantbabydust

Welcome :) Best of luck x


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: welcome to bnb


----------



## MamaMandee

welcome to the page &#55358;&#56599;


----------

